# Carpet Disposal



## floorinstall (Sep 8, 2007)

WM in ft Walton charges 55.00 ton. I had a carpet store in Escondido a few years back and we had a dumpster on sight for the carpet and one for the pad. Some company came by and weighed and paid to pick up the pad but the carpet cost about 500.00 to empty the large roll off dumpster.


----------



## JayS (Dec 19, 2011)

Carpet recycling is becoming a viable and preferred alternative for getting tid of old and unwanted carpet.

Looking for where to get rid of old carpet? Try CARE (www.carpetrecovery.org) - an industry trade group.

Another place is regional carpet recycling companies, such as CLEAR (http://www.landfillclear.com).

Still no luck in finding someone to take old carpet? Call a local carpet store. Odds are they can direct you to a local carpet recycling firm.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I just recycle it under the subfloor of all my flooring jobs. Great for sound insulation and warmth


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Got minimum $57 dumping fee on local landfill, not much recycling here...


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I get charged to recycle.. No way I'm paying 60 dollars and up for them to reuse my old carpet, make new carpet and then sell it at 12 a square yard.. I rather throw it away instead of being charged. Yesterday I took pad to recycle, it took me 1 hour to load old pad, I hot 7 dollars for. Enough, screw this. I'm not recycling anything !!


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> Here, the trash hauler for each homeowner will take it,if it is cut to a 3 foot width and put at the curb.


Same here..and I am telling you that we removed a 2000sf house and it looked like 100 pigs in a blanket on the front lawn...they had to send a knuckleboom to collect it..but still free.


----------



## doitdaily (Jan 20, 2012)

WOW! most of you are getto! include it in the price and dispose of. The fines for not range in the $5000's. good advice tokmik


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

doitdaily said:


> WOW! most of you are getto! include it in the price and dispose of. The fines for not range in the $5000's. good advice tokmik


Might be such a fine in Calif, not here.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Im in cali, we getto here. Don't come around my block, we will leave you dead in the street with a bucket of hydroban and two spacers on your eyes.. Lol


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

We just ditch it on the edge of town. No just kidding. We dump it at the local dump. It costs about $70 per load.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll call in a small dumpster outfit. Costs $175 for a small dumpster and I can usually get 200yds of crapet in there. Plus assorted junk form the wood or laminate install. 

I figure the time I save driving to the dump, gas and flat tires more than makes up for it. Plus the convenience is a no brainer. That is unless I happen to be going by the dump but thats usually not the case.


----------



## tom wentzwood (Dec 12, 2011)

i would hit up some carpet installers first and remodeling companys and some wood flooring guys at times we run in to carpet and use a company in phoenix AZ , American carpet recyclers , what a great way to recycle , best of luck wentzwood hardwood flooring.


----------

